# Which surround sound?



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys, Im after a good surround sound for our lounge. Im not keen on putting speekers up on the walls. I don't want to spend silly money either!

I also need a new hi fi unit. I would like a docking station, radio & cd all in!?

Any help would mucch apreciated.

cheers :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

We have a Panasonic Full Surround Sound System in the lounge which has DVD/USB/Ipod dock so covers everything i need...great system.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Il be watching this with interest


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

samsung set up here, very easy to use, nice and clear quality as well.

I've had mine for 4 years plus now with no issues....

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I would prefer one that does it all as you boys have. Can you point me in the right direction?!

cheers


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Got a budget in mind?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

how about nice separate set amp + speakers ??


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.sightandsounduk.com/Onkyo-TX-NR609-AV-receiver.html

great amp for good price and some speakers is just question what You need something more for music or movies ??


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well budget isn't alot as i need to buy a new sofa, x2 sideboards, a seperate lounge chair, wood burning stove & the oak flooring! basically, the lounge is getting fully replaced!

So, budget is max £150 ? Do able?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Alzak said:


> http://www.sightandsounduk.com/Onkyo-TX-NR609-AV-receiver.html
> 
> great amp for good price and some speakers is just question what You need something more for music or movies ??


linky no working? For my music, love it loud but not to basey

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

asking a lot for £150 Dawnster.... IMO


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

hmm 150 will have look for something nice


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/samsung-ht-d5000-2-1ch-3d-blu-ray-home-cinema-system-10096357-pdt.html

how about this one!?!?

good saving in the sale at the moment...

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

that one looks good Cuey, is it iphone compatible?

and i dont have this 3d nonsense, does that matter? 

cheers guys


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> that one looks good Cuey, is it iphone compatible?
> 
> and i dont have this 3d nonsense, does that matter?
> 
> cheers guys


I wouldn't worry about the 3D... don't think it works without the correct tv anyway...

there is an imput for an iPod, so again, I think an iPhone will be ok..

I'm no expert though... 

:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.petertyson.co.uk/ebuttonz/ebz_product_pages/pioneer_htp101.shtml

for now cheapest 5.1 option


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.petertyson.co.uk/ebuttonz/ebz_product_pages/pioneer_bcs212.shtml


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

The pioneer stuff will be best quality for money, that hts01 I have experience with and it wasn't bad, not what I am used to be honest but still for the money you get a lot


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

It will have to be an all in one system for your budget. Ipod dock could be added at a later date. Or you could do what I did and build a system slowly as funds allow. I'm assuming you have a cd/dvd player and TV sorted? If so you could start with an Av amp and some stereo speakers. Then as cash allows buy the centre and rear speakers to match and a sub. Then you can get the ipod dock and you will end up with a great sounding system that will blow any 'system in a box' out of the water. Most of my stuff was new from Richersounds and the rear speakers were from ebay. My system is amazing for films, Playstation games and music either radio, CD or from my ipod nano and is as follows:-

Panasonic plasma TV
Denon DVD-1940 (DVD and CD player)
Playstation (for the blu-ray)
Humax HDR Fox T2 (PRV recorder and freeview HD)
Yamaha RX V650 (AV amplifer)
Pure i-20 ipod dock
Eltax Liberty floor stand speakers (stereo front speakers)
Eltax Liberty Centre speaker
Eltax Liberty Rear speakers
BK XLS 200 MK 2 275 watt Sub

Ok so this looks like a decent and expensive set-up but this has been built over the last 10 years (I had the floorstand speakers) in my bedroom when I lived with my parents which is a long time ago now. The point is that technology changes but something that sounds quality will always sound good. I buy 5 star rated items but never when thay are new that way when newer models come out the price on the previous model drops. You could be able to buy a 5.1 av receiver amp (has built in radio) and some stereo speakers for £150 to £200 and then add to it as funds allow and you find things in the shops in the sales or on ebay. The sub a purchased was my blow out purchase at £315 and it is worth every penny. I means you feel the bass as well as hearing it. On action films it feels like the ground is literally shacking! This was the last thing a purchased for the system so it was producing a decent sound without it as the front speakers deal with the bass until the amp detacts that a dedicated sub is connected. My only other advice is to buy quality and spend as much as you can afford as quality never goes out of fashion Happy shopping!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you have a local richersounds store near you? Or phone your nearest branch. 
Its their bag so will be able to give you some options:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Agreed Richersounds is the place to go forget currys and comet etc. The guys who work there are propper HIFI fans and will be able to advise you accurately on what you need and what works. They will be able to advise you on a system or separates suited to you budget.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Agreed Richersounds is the place to go forget currys and comet etc. The guys who work there are propper HIFI fans and will be able to advise you accurately on what you need and what works. They will be able to advise you on a system or separates suited to you budget.


Just so you know, the reason there stuff is the price it is, is because most of the time it's end of line etc or last years model. Not a bad thing for what you are after at all, it's more you might need to do some more digging to find a unit which has all the features you are after. Another thing with them to be careful with richer is they own Cambridge audio and mordant short and probs a few others, therefore they push these brands a lot because of the commission they can make


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I would up your budget and this will prevent you buying twice :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

bigmcclarron said:


> Just so you know, the reason there stuff is the price it is, is because most of the time it's end of line etc or last years model. Not a bad thing for what you are after at all, it's more you might need to do some more digging to find a unit which has all the features you are after. Another thing with them to be careful with richer is they own Cambridge audio and mordant short and probs a few others, therefore they push these brands a lot because of the commission they can make


Agreed this could be a problem as with anything where there is comission involved or an own brand. I've been lucky and haven't experienced them trying to push their stuff apart from the time I wanted to buy a cambridge audio amp from them that is! Its also true the their prices are lower because some of their stuff is end of the line and that is exactally my point. A product that gets 5 star reviews has the tech you want but is cheaper as its last years model is a no brainer for me! I have noticed recently that richersounds have more current stock. For example they are selling the pure i-20 doc which is new and I got my humax freeview HD PVR from them when it was just out and still cheaper than anyone else. Personally I'd rather deal with them every time as the guys really know what they are talking about. If you go to the other highstreet electronic giants most of the teens that work their don't have a clue.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mind you, there's nothing wrong with Camebridge Audio or Mordaunt Short products. They used to sell a lot of NAD products at one time.
Can't fault their prices/products with the savings you can make.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Agreed this could be a problem as with anything where there is comission involved or an own brand. I've been lucky and haven't experienced them trying to push their stuff apart from the time I wanted to buy a cambridge audio amp from them that is! Its also true the their prices are lower because some of their stuff is end of the line and that is exactally my point. A product that gets 5 star reviews has the tech you want but is cheaper as its last years model is a no brainer for me! I have noticed recently that richersounds have more current stock. For example they are selling the pure i-20 doc which is new and I got my humax freeview HD PVR from them when it was just out and still cheaper than anyone else. Personally I'd rather deal with them every time as the guys really know what they are talking about. If you go to the other highstreet electronic giants most of the teens that work their don't have a clue.


Nope granted they are a hell of a lot better than currys etc and for what the the original poster is after, they will be spot on!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I know it's £50 over, but this has everything you need - http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/panaso...-blu-ray-home-cinema-system-10149191-pdt.html

Which TV do you have? As I prefer everything to match.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

bigmcclarron said:


> Just so you know, the reason there stuff is the price it is, is because most of the time it's end of line etc or last years model. Not a bad thing for what you are after at all, it's more you might need to do some more digging to find a unit which has all the features you are after. Another thing with them to be careful with richer is they own Cambridge audio and mordant short and probs a few others, therefore they push these brands a lot because of the commission they can make


Cambridge Audio and Mordant are great brands nothing wrong with any of them


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Alzak said:


> Cambridge Audio and Mordant are great brands nothing wrong with any of them


They make some great stuff, it's just they will push these a hell of a lot more due to the money they can make from them, even if there is something better for less money


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

oddly my DVD player on my cinema kit has stopped working (LG its gash) and looking for a new one some of the links have helped greatly especially seeing as i have a Panasonic TV and want to keep it all the same


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd steer away from an LG one box system as my parents have one and it often cuts the sound for 3-5 seconds at a time connected via optical, my old Panasonic however has lasted years and the mrs has it now I have my separates


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Matt. said:


> I know it's £50 over, but this has everything you need - http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/panaso...-blu-ray-home-cinema-system-10149191-pdt.html
> 
> Which TV do you have? As I prefer everything to match.


I noticed this one last night, although my tv is Samsung :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Pandy said:


> I'd steer away from an LG one box system as my parents have one and it often cuts the sound for 3-5 seconds at a time connected via optical, my old Panasonic however has lasted years and the mrs has it now I have my separates


ahhhh mines has done this since day one i assumed it was Virgins crap HD service :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

magpieV6 said:


> Hey guys, Im after a good surround sound for our lounge. Im not keen on putting speekers up on the walls. I don't want to spend silly money either!
> 
> I also need a new hi fi unit. I would like a docking station, radio & cd all in!?
> 
> ...


Quick search on Gumtree for you in your area :thumb:

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/new-panasonic-sc-pt470-dvd-home-cinema-rrp300/93678120

Could be a contender.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks alot peeps! The price band has now gone up to max £200! Ideally Samsung as my tv is & it must have an ipod/iphone doc.

John Lewis have a panasonic 5.1 inc the star wars box set. Looks nice but not Samsung! £200, im tempted, but no stock atm.

Im confused with the spec of some, says mp3 enabled threw usb ... does this mean the iphone will connect via usb? Whats better to have, docking station or usb?

sorry guys!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> Thanks alot peeps! The price band has now gone up to max £200! Ideally Samsung as my tv is & it must have an ipod/iphone doc.
> 
> John Lewis have a panasonic 5.1 inc the star wars box set. Looks nice but not Samsung! £200, im tempted, but no stock atm.
> 
> ...


Means you can plug a USB stick in it that has mp3 files on it, and the unit will play them back.
As for iPod, the unit will have to be either iPod enabled or compatible


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> Thanks alot peeps! The price band has now gone up to max £200! Ideally Samsung as my tv is & it must have an ipod/iphone doc.
> 
> John Lewis have a panasonic 5.1 inc the star wars box set. Looks nice but not Samsung! £200, im tempted, but no stock atm.
> 
> ...


If it's the one I posted, it has a slot that pulls out for the iPhone. It's the updated version of mine.

Very clear sound and good bass if you like it that way. Mine is set up with a optical cable.

If you can get it from John Lewis, do they price match? I would rather get it from there as the customer service is second to none.

Although, Currys price match plus take 10% of the difference off. :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

This is the only one I can find with the boxset - http://www.johnlewis.com/231218306/Product.aspx

This is the one I posted yesterday - http://www.johnlewis.com/231238527/Product.aspx 3rd paragraph down.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

yup, thats the one Matt, but its out of stock atm. Not bad for £200 by the looks of it? Sorry, I was a little confused with them all before, still am tbh !


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

The top one is £200?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> ahhhh mines has done this since day one i assumed it was Virgins crap HD service :thumb:


Unfortunately not as we had it before we upgraded the virgin to HD and it was pap then. I told them to get separates but noooo :wall:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Blu-ray-Home-Cinema-Systems/buy-PANASONIC-SC-BTT270EBK-Blu-ray-Home-Cinema-System/720780?_$ja=tsid:8361|prd:47868&awc=157_1325700047_7e6d2893f71faa440060a1ee1c1ee480


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

well, I finally got me one! After seeing this discontinued model on display in comet, marked down to an incredible £135, I wanted it! But I din't want the ex demo one as it had a few scuffs! So I bagged this 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290611062423?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Very pleased

Cheers for all your help


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Looks good, I love my surround sound (thanks to amiller), although I rarely use it when I do its awesome.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

just need to upgrade the 32" Samsung tv to 40" now!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Samsung D7000 or D8000.


----------

